
Use any programming language on AWS lambda - komuW
https://www.komu.engineer/blogs/lambda-shim/lambda-shim
======
trumpeta
I think its possible to do better than that. If you leverage Go runtime and
your language has a GOB library, you can use that and avoid the speed penalty
of the shim. For example here's this idea implemented for Rust:
[https://github.com/srijs/rust-aws-lambda](https://github.com/srijs/rust-aws-
lambda)

